# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Sunday 7th October at 8.30pm

## Wellies

Come along and get the crack in the Quiz Room

----------


## laguna2

Will certainly try my best to join you - polish that sparkly jacket!!!   :Wink:

----------


## TRUCKER

I will be there 2 wellies.

----------


## Lolabelle

I will be there, unless I'm not, and then that will be because I am still sleeping  ::

----------


## Wellies

The results of last weeks quiz is
3rd Lolabelle
2nd Miknhev and Tugmistress
1st _Ju_

good luck _Ju_ and enjoy this weeks.  See you there.

Now keep that jacket sparkly.  See I was not telling lies about using the Mr Sheen on the Jacket and making it very shiny lol

----------

